# Private Insurances for Student Visa



## Simon87 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello, 

my girlfriend is going to attend a German language course soon and to get the necessary visa, she needs an insurance. Since she wont be entitled for the statutory health insurance, I am helping here to find a suitable private insurance.

I came across a few ones like "Mawista" or "Care Concept", but I am suspicious of them because I have never heard of them before. Checking the benefits of Mawista it seems like a fair option, considering the relative low price.

If someone has experience with Mawista, please let me know if there are any hugh downsides of the insurance or if you gained negative experiences. And secondly which insurance did you get and could recommend?

Thank you,

Simon


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Simon87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> my girlfriend is going to attend a German language course soon and to get the necessary visa, she needs an insurance. Since she wont be entitled for the statutory health insurance, I am helping here to find a suitable private insurance.
> 
> ...


I always get the one from ADAC for my in-laws when they apply for a visa.

https://www.adac.de/produkte/versicherungen/incomingversicherung/


----------

